# MTB Marathon-Langenberg in Bruchhausen 2005



## [email protected] (11. September 2005)

[email protected],
wer fährt alles in Bruchhausen am 2.10.2005 mit?? Wer kennt die Strecke und kann mir erzählen wie sie so is??
Bin für alle Antworen dankbar,
Bis dann olli
<Biken rlz>


----------



## landy109 (11. September 2005)

hi,
fahre fahre wohl hin. war auch letztes jahr da. ist halt ein kleiner marathon, wo der ganze ort auf den beinen ist. ich find so etwas spitze und gerade in langenberg hat man sich letztes jahr besonders viel mühe gegeben. die preise für begleiter (mal ne currywurst etc) sind auch top.
am anfang gibt's sowas, wie ne einführungsrunde. ist sehr nett, weil man noch mal durch den ort kommt an den zuschauern vorbei.
details von der strecke weiss ich nicht mehr, war meist auf breiten forstwegen mit ein paar knackigen kleinen anstiegen und einem langen berg.
als saison abschluss einfach super.
gruß
landy109


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2005)

Hi Landy109,
thx für die Antwort. War im Knüllwald dabei und ich fands echt klasse, bis auf das Wetter xD. Is auch eher so ein kleinerer Marathon. 
Bis dann,
olli


----------



## Andreas Rüther (14. September 2005)

Hallo!
In Bruchhausen werden 3 Strecken 41km/900hm, 74km/1650hm oder 107 km/2400hm geboten. All das zum super günstigen Preis von nur 14,- bei Voranmeldung. Dazu gibt es wieder günstige Preise im Pasta- und Kuchenzelt, 
sowie am Grillstand.
Streckenverpflegung  ca. alle 10km mit den leckeren Langenberg-Marathon Müsliriegeln, Iso, Mineralwasser, Teegetränk, Red Bull usw.

Die Zuschauer sind ebenso motiviert wie die Fahrer selbst- sie werden euch auf dem Anstieg    ( Start 450m ) zum Langenberg ( 843m) ganz schön einheizen


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2005)

HI!
Danke für deine Infos!! 
Bis Dann


----------



## ojs (22. September 2005)

Langenberg ist ein schöner Saisonabschluss. Die Strecke ist technisch nicht besonders schwer aber konditionell fordernd, zumindest, wenn man schnell sein möchte. Langenberg, Name ist hier Programm. Ich bin sie letztes Jahr mit meiner Frau gefahren, es war ihr erster Marathon. Daher habe ich die Strecke erst mal in Zeitlupe erlebt. In der Zwischenzeit war ich aber öfters da zum trainieren und 370 hm am Stück muss man im Mittelgebirge schon suchen.


----------



## Adrenalino (22. September 2005)

Also, dann gibt es in Langenberg hauptsächlich längere Steigungen? Die liegen mir nämlich viel viel mehr als dieses CC-mäßige auf und ab à la Odenwald-Bike-Marathon.
Oder ist es von beidem etwas? Langer Anstieg in der Mitte und der Rest kurze Rampen?
Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich dabei.....muss die Schmach vom letzten W-Ende verarbeiten  dann ist aber Schluss und bis November wird nur getourt


----------



## Wave (22. September 2005)

so, grad angemeldet


----------



## ojs (23. September 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dann gibt es in Langenberg hauptsächlich längere Steigungen? Die liegen mir nämlich viel viel mehr als dieses CC-mäßige auf und ab à la Odenwald-Bike-Marathon.
> Oder ist es von beidem etwas? Langer Anstieg in der Mitte und der Rest kurze Rampen?
> Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich dabei.....muss die Schmach vom letzten W-Ende verarbeiten  dann ist aber Schluss und bis November wird nur getourt



Von beidem etwas, aber der Anstieg auf den Langenberg ist halt ca. 370 hm am Stück. Ist aber davon abhängig, von welcher Seite der Aufstieg stattfindet. Von Wiemeringhausen aus, sind es permanent zwischen 7 und 10% Steigung. So fahr ich es immer im Training. Von Bruchhausen aus sind es eher zwischen 4 und 6%. Ich kann den Infos auf der Webseite zur Zeit nicht entnehmen, auf welcher Route dieses Jahr gefahren wird.


----------



## flämischer löwe (23. September 2005)

saison finale.
ich bin da welche strecke fahrt ihr.
danach ist 3 wochen pause,dann beginnt der chaka cup


----------



## tranquillity (24. September 2005)

Langenberg ist einer meiner Lieblingsmarathons. Das liegt neben der Strecke auch an der liebenswerten Organisation, wo man wirklich merkt, dass hier nicht aus kommerziellen Interessen sondern der Sache wegen gearbeitet wird.

Die Verpflegung ist super (u.a. selbstgebackene Müsliriegel!), die Strecke mit schönen Steigungen (v.a. Runde zwei ist immer ein Kampf gegen sich selbst). Es wirklich schöner Saisonabschluss. Ich kann's euch nur empfehlen.

Wer einen Bericht vom letzten Jahr lesen will, kann dies auf
http://www.mtb-siegerland.de/pivot/entry.php?id=22
tun.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei und werde wohl die 74km Strecke (= 2 Runden) anpeilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ramon Salazar (26. September 2005)

Ich werde auch bei diesen marathon teilnemmen nur das dumme muss morgens sehr früh von herne aus mit der bahn fahrren.


----------



## MoeSzyslak (27. September 2005)

Werde dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal den Langenberg-Marathon fahren. Hoffe das Wetter bleibt trocken


----------



## ojs (27. September 2005)

MoeSzyslak schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal den Langenberg-Marathon fahren. Hoffe das Wetter bleibt trocken



Wieso? Regnet doch schon


----------



## MoeSzyslak (27. September 2005)

ojs schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Regnet doch schon


Noch ist es doch einigermaßen trocken. Nur das es sich nicht "einregnet"


----------



## [email protected] (27. September 2005)

Ja hoff ich auch ma das es sich nicht einregnet!!!!! Soll ja aber eigentlich schlechter werden zum Ende der Woche!


----------



## Adrenalino (27. September 2005)

Na toll!    

Ich hab echt keinen Bock aus FFM angegurkt zu kommen und dann ne Schlammschlacht zum Ende der Saison zu erleben! Wie ist die Strecke bei Nässe? Viel Schotter und daher wenig Probleme? Oder wie in Willingen, wo ja schon ein paar Stunden ausreichen um alles absaufen zu lassen??

Ein Lagebericht die nächsten Tage wäre echt klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (27. September 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll!
> 
> Ich hab echt keinen Bock aus FFM angegurkt zu kommen und dann ne Schlammschlacht zum Ende der Saison zu erleben! Wie ist die Strecke bei Nässe? Viel Schotter und daher wenig Probleme? Oder wie in Willingen, wo ja schon ein paar Stunden ausreichen um alles absaufen zu lassen??
> 
> Ein Lagebericht die nächsten Tage wäre echt klasse!



ganz ruhig bleiben michael,
vielleicht stimmen die prognosen nicht...
und hauptsache die wasgau trails werden am 15.okt nicht durchnässt, das könnte dann echt heftig werden - weißt du jetzt schon obs bei dir klappt ?

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (27. September 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> ganz ruhig bleiben michael,
> vielleicht stimmen die prognosen nicht...
> und hauptsache die wasgau trails werden am 15.okt nicht durchnässt, das könnte dann echt heftig werden - weißt du jetzt schon obs bei dir klappt ?
> 
> joe



NÖ!   

*motz*wenn ich bis Ende der Woche nix weiß meld ich mich an. Muss im blödesten Fall das Geschäft eben mal ein Tag zu bleiben. Wird mein Konto nicht ins Unglück stürzen!


----------



## ojs (28. September 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll!
> 
> Ich hab echt keinen Bock aus FFM angegurkt zu kommen und dann ne Schlammschlacht zum Ende der Saison zu erleben! Wie ist die Strecke bei Nässe? Viel Schotter und daher wenig Probleme? Oder wie in Willingen, wo ja schon ein paar Stunden ausreichen um alles absaufen zu lassen??
> 
> Ein Lagebericht die nächsten Tage wäre echt klasse!



Kommt auf die Streckenführung an. Den Langenberg hoch ist es eher Schotter mit einigen wenigen Stücken etwas tieferen Bodens, insb. dort, wo Forstwirtschaft betrieben wird. Und es gibt einige hässliche Stellen an verschiedenen Abfahrten. Aber ich habe den Eindruck dass die Strecke nach Karte diesmal anders rum gefahren wird. Ich kann mir sonst auch das moderate Höhenprofil im Anstieg zum Langenberg nicht erklären. Und diese Teile der Strecke kenne ich nicht besonders gut. Aber eins ist klar, mit Willingen ist es nicht vergleichbar - im positiven Sinne.

Grüße

Oliver


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. September 2005)

Hallo Ihr Sauerlandbiker,

wie ist denn die Wetterlage bei Euch? 
Hat es in den letzten Tagen stark geregnet? Ist die Strecke fahrbar?

Komme aus Hamburg und wollte eigentlich nicht im Regen starten.
Willingen war dieses Jahr nur feucht.

Danke für kurze Info.

Gruss
Doris


----------



## Wave (30. September 2005)

hier ist trocken


----------



## MoeSzyslak (30. September 2005)

Gestern und heute Nacht hat es geregnet, aber alles nur vereinzelte Schauer. Der Boden ist zwar naß, aber sonst dürfte es zum Wochenende tagsüber trocken und bewölkt bleiben, mit vielleicht ab und zu ein paar kleinen Schauern, also alles im Rahmen...


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Oktober 2005)

Moin!

Hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet schüttet es aus Eimern   und zwar seit heute nacht.
Wie siehts denn bei euch da oben aus?

Muss man sich auf Schlammschlacht einstellen oder kann das bei der Strecke nicht passieren? ( Hoher Schotteranteil )


----------



## C.K. (1. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Hier im Rhein-Main-Gebiet schüttet es aus Eimern   und zwar seit heute nacht.
> Wie siehts denn bei euch da oben aus?



Schau doch einfach mal hier

Loop 3 Stunden klicken und auf Bildvergrößerung.
Und wenn das noch nicht reicht kannst Du auch die einzelnen BL auswählen!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Oktober 2005)

C.K schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch einfach mal hier
> 
> Loop 3 Stunden klicken und auf Bildvergrößerung.
> Und wenn das noch nicht reicht kannst Du auch die einzelnen BL auswählen!



Au weia........  

Schwimmflügel anziehen? Tauchausrüstung klar machen??   

Petrus ist kein Biker......


----------



## MoeSzyslak (1. Oktober 2005)

Durchgehend am schütten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (1. Oktober 2005)

nicht   

es ist wohl der letzte Marathon in diesem Jahr, da könnt ihr euch nochmal dreckig machen!


----------



## MoeSzyslak (1. Oktober 2005)

Werden wir wohl nicht drum rum kommen, dann aber richtig


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Oktober 2005)

.......sind Schlauchboote zugelassen???


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. Oktober 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> .......sind Schlauchboote zugelassen???



die funktionieren wenigstens ohne umwerfer...! hab dir dort im technikbereich geantwortet...

joe (auch hier am rande des schwarzwaldes schüttet es inzwischen ...)


----------



## juwe789 (1. Oktober 2005)

ach leute.
wir sind doch nicht aus zucker. wird bestimmt nicht gerade angenehm aber immer noch besser als bei 47 grad im schatten. also regenjacke raus und 
los gehts. müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt die 3 runden sein. und wenn ihr morgen am fluchen seit denkt doch einfach mal ans aktuelle foto des monats.
(gibt immer was schlimmeres)
ihr habt die wahl, entweder schön voll mit schlamm oder ihr schüttet euch den kaffee übern pelz wenn ihr zuhause auf dem sofa sitzt.
(meine wahl ist klar)

wünsche nen schönen sonntag


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Oktober 2005)

juwe789 schrieb:
			
		

> ach leute.
> wir sind doch nicht aus zucker. wird bestimmt nicht gerade angenehm aber immer noch besser als bei 47 grad im schatten. also regenjacke raus und
> los gehts. müssen ja auch nicht unbedingt die 3 runden sein. und wenn ihr morgen am fluchen seit denkt doch einfach mal ans aktuelle foto des monats.
> (gibt immer was schlimmeres)
> ...



Ich persönlich hätte bei 47° keinerlei Probleme ( siehe unter meinen Benutzernamen ) aber is ja auch egal. Regenjacke brauch ich nich. Wenn nass dann aber richtig!! Also, Jungs & Mädels, sauen wir uns morgen mal so richtig ein!!!
Hier bei uns regnets immer noch, bei euch scheint es laut Regenradar aufgehört zu haben, oder?
Man gibt sich ja schon mit wenig zufrieden, also wünsche ich mir für morgen daß es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt!


----------



## Wave (2. Oktober 2005)

heilig seelig....was ein modder! hatte irgendwer ein schlauchboot bei?  habs geschafft in einer Pfütze bis zur Vorderradnabe zu versinken...

P.S. wer will mein rad putzen?


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2005)

Jedesmal wenn ich denke "das war die schlimmste Schlammschlacht die du je erlebt hast" dann gibts wieder nen Marathon der das ganze toppt. Voilà, heute geschehen beim Langenberg-Marathon. Sorry Leute, aber wenn es derart verschlammte Streckenabschnitte gibt wie z.b. diesen *~+^°&%!!?= Waldwegsabschnitt der ja eher nem Hochmoor glich.....dann sollte ich mir als Veranstalter überlegen ggfls. diesen Abschnitt rauszunehmen.  

Aber ich bin wahrscheinlich eh wieder der einzigste der das so sieht also egal.......die Strecke hat mir ansonsten sehr gut gefallen, richtig geile Bolzstrecke, wenns trocken gewesen wäre aber hallo!  

Gute Orga, Verpflegung o.k, etwas mehr Zuschauer hättens sein dürfen auf der Strecke.

Mein Ergebnis: 2:13 auf der kleinen, 25er in der AK, 99er gesamt. Bin zufrieden, gelungener Saisonabschluss! Hatte mich eigentlich auf die mittlere vorbereitet und deswegen die erste Hälfte etwas ruhiger angehen lassen, wenn ich vorher gewusst WIE schlammig es wird hätte ich sofort so Gas gegeben wie auf den letzten 15km. Dann wäre nen Platz unter den ersten 20 drin gewesen. Nächstesmal. Aber nur wenns nicht so schlammig wird.....


----------



## MurphysLaw (2. Oktober 2005)

Mann, mann, mann, was für eine Schlammschlacht!
Adrenalinos Gedanken mit der "schlimmsten Schlammschacht bisher" usw kann ich voll nachvollziehen. Mir gings genauso. Bis heute morgen war ich der Meinung Willingen war sehr schlammig, aber das hat sich dann im Laufe des Tages geändert. 
Warum musste ich Idiot auch noch auf die zweite Runde gehen   Aber was solls, immerhin war es von oben trocken    Bis auf diese komischen feuchten braunen Brocken die durch die Gegend flogen.

Die Pfütze, in der man das Schlauchboot hätte gebrauchen können hab ich auch gefunden. Meine letzten Worte zu meinem Hintermann waren noch "Ach, so tief wird die schon nicht sein..." und schon war ich weg. So kann man sich irren. Immerhin nicht reingefallen.   

Bei der Moorabfahrt musste ich irgendwie mal wieder an Willingen denken, nur das wir das so einen Hügel hochschieben durften - dann doch lieber runter rutschen.

Aber lustig war es trotzdem - und die Müslieriegel waren auch echt lecker   
Nächstes Jahr wieder - vielleicht mal trocken???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juwe789 (2. Oktober 2005)

na wieder sauber?

war echt schön schlammig. man muss aber sagen das es trotz der bedingungen eingentlich noch recht "gut" fahrbar war. ich hatte da
eher probleme mit den geteerten feldwegen, hatte mich in ner kurve 
gut umgehauen. armling, beinling, jacke, knöchel, knie, bein, arm, alles
defekt   . wär mir das im schlamm passiert hätte es ne dusche 
und ne runde waschmaschiene getan. so brauche ich noch ne nähmaschiene
und meinen erste hilfe kasten. aber egal es war ne 1a veranstalltung,
besser und schöner kann man nicht in die winterpause gehen.

kommt gut durch den winter!!!!


----------



## MoeSzyslak (2. Oktober 2005)

Herrliche Schlammschlacht    
In einigen Downhillpassagen hätte man locker mit Kufen fahren können


----------



## Adrenalino (2. Oktober 2005)

MoeSzyslak schrieb:
			
		

> In einigen Downhillpassagen hätte man locker mit Kufen fahren können



      

Das trifft es aufs Wort genau!!

Ich hab den Sauerländer Schlamm selbst jetzt noch unter den Fingernägeln.......bin mal gespannt wieviel ich aus den Lagern meines Bikes noch raushole!

@juwe789
Gute Besserung!!!! Konntest du beenden?


----------



## juwe789 (2. Oktober 2005)

danke danke.

war kurz vor schluß der 1. runde. mit dem motto augen zu und durch
ging es eigentlich nur meine geplante 2. runde konnte ich natürlich vergessen.


----------



## Wave (2. Oktober 2005)

MoeSzyslak schrieb:
			
		

> Herrliche Schlammschlacht
> In einigen Downhillpassagen hätte man locker mit Kufen fahren können



kufen? ne...die hätten auch nix genützt! eine abfahrt war da: "bremsen nicht möglich, lenken nicht möglich, einfach augen zu"


----------



## [email protected] (2. Oktober 2005)

Das es so schlammig wird hätt ich echt nicht gedacht.....naja einmal im schlamm gewickelt und hab fast ne halbe schlammgrube an meiner bremse mitgenommen   . Meine Zeit 2.16 kleine runde, beine waren aber ******* und hoffe das es nächstes jahr besser wird mit dem wetter  . Dir Müsliriegel fand ich auch ziemlich lecker und alles in allem bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (3. Oktober 2005)

Trotz des Schlamms ... ich fand's ein tolles Rennen. Mir hat es auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, auch wenn in der 2. Runde nach der Matschabfahrt bei mir erstmal nichts mehr ging ... Der Schlamm hatte sich so zwischen Rahmen und Reifen festegesetzt, dass die Räder sich nicht mehr drehen wollten.

Glücklicherweise bin ich kurz vor dem Regen ins Ziel gekommen. Mir taten nur die Leute leid, die sich dann noch auf der 3. Runde quälen mussten / wollten.

Die Veranstaltung war wie immer super organisiert. Selbstgebackene Müsliriegel (lecker!), schnelle Ergebnislisten, nette Helfer.   

Einen Bericht auf mtb-siegerland.de findet ihr hier, da sind auch ein paar Bilder von meinem armen Bike *schnief*


----------



## Bram (3. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann mich tranquillity nur anschließen.
Der Langenberg Marathon war super, von allem etwas dabei.
Und wer sich bei dem Wetter auf einem Marathon einläßt der sollte doch wissen was ihn erwartet. 
Die Matschabfahrten waren nicht ohne aber ich denke nicht das der Veranstalter solche Abschnitte sperren sollte, man muß ja nicht mitfahren!

Da es mein erster Marathon war kann ich nicht so viel dazu sagen wie es sonst so zugeht aber ich fand die Organisation und Verpflegung perfekt.
Ich werde nächstes Jahr wieder mitfahren.  

Gruß an den Rheinlandexpress aus Düsseldorf!
Hoffe, Ihr seid gut ins Ziel gekommen.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Oktober 2005)

Bram schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer sich bei dem Wetter auf einem Marathon einläßt der sollte doch wissen was ihn erwartet.


Nicht unbedingt, kommt auf den Untergrund an. Siehe St.Ingbert oder Odenwald-Marathon, Bundsandstein. Da muss es schon tagelang schütten bis es da mal richtig schlammig wird. Aber eigentlich hätte ich es wissen müssen. Sauerland eben.



			
				Bram schrieb:
			
		

> Die Matschabfahrten waren nicht ohne aber ich denke nicht das der Veranstalter solche Abschnitte sperren sollte


Jein. Hab ich aber schon bei einigen Maras erlebt, kommt halt drauf an wie die örtlichen Begebenheiten sind, also obs überhaupt ne Alternative gibt für bestimmte Streckenabschnitte. Wenn ja dann raus damit. 



			
				Bram schrieb:
			
		

> man muß ja nicht mitfahren!


Doch, wozu sind wir Biker?  Total durchgeknallte Typen die freiwillig durch übelsten Schlamm fahren und dafür noch bezahlen  

Also, nächstes Jahr wieder, auch mit Schlamm!


----------



## Wave (3. Oktober 2005)

Die Matschpassagen rausnehmen? Ist nicht dein Ernst, oder? Genau sowas macht doch den MTB-Sport aus...


----------



## ojs (3. Oktober 2005)

So, ich bin auch wieder zu Hause. Sagt mal, wie fährt man solche Schlammabfahrten? Ich habe geschoben, weil einfach das Vorderrad nie dahin wollte, wo ich hin wollte. Muss man schneller fahren? Ich bin bergab einfach ein Schisser und bei so einem Schlamm geht dann gar nichts mehr. Na ja, trotzdem 2:12 und Platz 22 bei den rasenden Rentnern. Und jetzt erst mal einen Monat hinlegen...

Cia, Oliver


----------



## juwe789 (3. Oktober 2005)

ojs schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich bin auch wieder zu Hause. Sagt mal, wie fährt man solche Schlammabfahrten? Ich habe geschoben, weil einfach das Vorderrad nie dahin wollte, wo ich hin wollte. Muss man schneller fahren? Ich bin bergab einfach ein Schisser und bei so einem Schlamm geht dann gar nichts mehr. Na ja, trotzdem 2:12 und Platz 22 bei den rasenden Rentnern. Und jetzt erst mal einen Monat hinlegen...
> 
> Cia, Oliver




bin zwar gefahren ( gefahren, naja auf dem rad geblieben) aber neben mir wurde geschoben und ich war nicht als erstes unten. ich bin der meinung
das auf schwierigeren abschnitten einfach nur speed zählt, denn die meisten 
stürtze von mir in so ecken sind immer nur bei extrem langsamer geschwindigkeit passiert. aber da schnell zu fahren gehört auch ne menge
mut dazu. ich habe sie nicht und da ich nicht um den sieg mit fahre
werde ich da auch nichts ändern. also lieber ma leicht umgefallen 
als so nen richtiger sturtz


----------



## Micki (3. Oktober 2005)

War zwar aus gesundheitlichen Gründen dieses Jahr nicht dabei (und bereue es auch nicht), zitiere hier aber gerne mal einen Bike-Guide aus Lermoos:

        Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit!

Gruß
Micki


----------



## Toni172 (4. Oktober 2005)

Micki schrieb:
			
		

> War zwar aus gesundheitlichen Gründen dieses Jahr nicht dabei (und bereue es auch nicht), zitiere hier aber gerne mal einen Bike-Guide aus Lermoos:
> 
> Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit!
> 
> ...


Das kann nur der Georg gesagt haben. Stimmt´s ????


----------



## Micki (4. Oktober 2005)

Bingo! Wer sonst?

Gruß
Micki


----------



## pollux8 (4. Oktober 2005)

Hallo bin ich hier auf den dirty pages von Langenberg???
Wie komme ich auf die Ergebnissliste vom Bike Marathon??
Wer hat die drei Runden denn überhaupt geschafft??
Mal ehrlich ,das war doch eine Fahrt fürs Leben. 
Bei mir geht es jetzt in Holland weiter.
Jede Woche CTF Veranstalltungen.
(Wilkommen in den Dutch Mountains) www.ntfu.nl (kalender)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (4. Oktober 2005)

Ja wo schon? Unter www.langenberg-marathon.de natürlich!


----------



## pollux8 (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Micky
Ich habe es probiert.Nur weiß ich nicht was ich außer (wer was wo )noch an klicken kann.  
Sonst danke für die Information


----------



## MoeSzyslak (5. Oktober 2005)

wolfgang kröger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Micky
> Ich habe es probiert.Nur weiß ich nicht was ich außer (wer was wo )noch an klicken kann.
> Sonst danke für die Information


http://www.langenberg-marathon.de/seiten/besten.html


----------



## Barnie (5. Oktober 2005)

Tach!

War zwar mein erster Marathon, schließe mich aber auch den Schlammverfechtern an. War ne klasse Veranstaltung, technisch schön anspruchsvoll, toll organisiert, Hut ab ! 
Für mich war's ne Herausforderung, überhaupt die geplanten 2 Runden zu schaffen und ich hab mich voll gefreut, dass ich das auch geschafft hab. Die Zeit war Nebensache - auch wegen des Plattfusses in der Einführungsrunde. 
Naja, vielleicht sehe ich das Ganze auch etwas verbissener, wenn ich mal ein paar mehr Veranstaltungen mitgefahren bin und irgendwie meinen Schnitt nicht verbessern konnte oder so. Wobei natürlich Offroad alles sehr viel unwägbarer ist als auf der Straße...

Schätze im trockenen wär's ein bisschen lasch geworden, waren doch arg viele Forsthighways und Straßen. Aber hab ja auch nicht den Vergleich, wie die Strecken bei anderen Veranstaltungen beschaffen sind.  

Und jetzt wünsch ich Euch schon mal ein schönes Altweibersommer-Wochenende, zur Not auch mal ohne Schlamm   

Gruß,
Barnie


----------

